# Reformed Doctrine of Hell



## caddy (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok guys, I have Berkhof and Calvin's view, but somebody point out the obvious weaknesses here. 

http://aggreen.net/beliefs/heaven_hell.html

Anybody familiar with *By Peter Chopelas ? *


----------



## caddy (Apr 26, 2007)

Received this from Dr Clark
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Steve, 


Never heard of this cat, but the stuff he's peddling has been around awhile.


My advice is to query his presuppositions. What does he assume? For example, does he assume that the early church "Hellenized" Christianity? If so, what is the evidence for this claim? It's hotly disputed and has been for over a century.


I notice that he appeals to the "original languages." That's often a clue to beware. Folks frequently perform interpretative magic by appealing to secret knowledge. 


His claim about Sheol goes back to 19th cent German libs/critics.


Yes, he does appeal to the Hellenization thesis. That's been discredited for a long time.


Don't waste your time. Chuck Hill debunked the Hellenization thesis years ago. See his volume, Regnum Caelorum. 


rsc

-------------------------------------------------------------------

I have found 2 Articles on this guys TOTAL. He has NO Internet Presence save these and a few forums that comment on these articles.


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello, new to the board. I can't believe this popped up already. If this topic is out of bounds here let me know, not into hobby horses. I have recently been reading arguments that propose that death(at the final judgment) is the end of the lost atithetical to the eternal life gifted to those in Christ. I read the article in this post and am also uncomfortable with the appeal to original language, it usually is a red flag. However I see the english bible as capable on it's own of defending a position in favor of death as opposed to final torment. Known scholars who hold this view include F.F. Bruce,Micheal Green,W Graham Scroggie,John Wenham, and John Stott. I know this can be an emotional issue as it is outside of a long majority view. Has anyone else actually looked at the biblical argument? Again, I am grateful to be a new member of this community and if this is out of bounds just say so.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Apr 26, 2007)

I've heard Hell on Trial by Robert Peterson is pretty good on this topic.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hell-Trial-Case-Eternal-Punishment/dp/0875523722"]Amazon.com: Hell on Trial: The Case for Eternal Punishment: Books: Robert A. Peterson[/ame]

Sincerely


----------



## caddy (Apr 26, 2007)

Many Excellent Points are brought out in Larry D. Pettegrew's Piece:

http://www.bible-researcher.com/hell3.html


----------



## puritan lad (Apr 26, 2007)

I would recommend W.G.T. Shedd's "The Doctrine of Endless Punishment". The link is to a online copy.


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 26, 2007)

caddy said:


> Many Excellent Points are brought out in Larry D. Pettegrew's Piece:
> 
> http://www.bible-researcher.com/hell3.html



I am in full agreement that we must not presuppose on the scriptures. I would never decide the issue on what God ought to do or be like as Pinnock and Post Moderns do. Sola scriptura. The author of the article makes the same mistake as those he opposes by entering the conversation with his own stronly held pressuposition. Although I may agree with Pinnock's conclusion, he is hardly the aologist I would lean on plus as we know he has other serious baggage that would disqualify him to many.


----------



## caddy (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Man... 



puritan lad said:


> I would recommend W.G.T. Shedd's "The Doctrine of Endless Punishment". The link is to a online copy.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 26, 2007)

*Bibliographic leads re Hell*

See also Robert Peterson, Hell on trial : the case for eternal punishment (Phillipsburg, NJ: P&R Publishing, 1995)

See also Edward Fudge and Robert A Peterson, Two Views of Hell: A Biblical and Theological Dialogue (Downers Grove: IVP, 2000)

Paul Helm, The last things : death, judgment, heaven, hell (Edinburgh ; Carlisle, PA : The Banner of Truth Trust, 1989).

Edward Donnelly, Biblical teaching on the doctrines of heaven and hell (Edinburgh : Banner of Truth Trust, 2001).

Peter Toon, Heaven and hell : a biblical and theological overview (Nashville : Nelson, 1986).

William V Crockett, ed. Four views on hell (Grand Rapids, Mich. : Zondervan, 1992).

Re debunking the "Hellenization" thesis I was thinking of James Barr, M Silva (indirectly) and another author whose name escapes me just now. He wrote in the 1950s and 60s concerning parallels and connections and similaries between the Hebrew and Greek worlds.

rsc


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 27, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> See also Robert Peterson, Hell on trial : the case for eternal punishment (Phillipsburg, NJ: P&R Publishing, 1995)
> 
> See also Edward Fudge and Robert A Peterson, Two Views of Hell: A Biblical and Theological Dialogue (Downers Grove: IVP, 2000)
> 
> ...



*See also Edward Fudge and Robert A Peterson, Two Views of Hell: A Biblical and Theological Dialogue (Downers Grove: IVP, 2000)*

I have seen some work by Fudge, it seems biblically compelling to me


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 27, 2007)

http://www.afterlife.co.nz/articles/articles.html, very interesting


----------

